# Another Christmas present (Holiday gift) to myself



## srothfuss (Nov 17, 2006)

I don't get lost, but I picked up this little navigation unit for a good price the other night... It should come in handy eventually. But look - It's got an entire listing of golf courses that I can try out next spring.


----------



## fitz-uk (Apr 28, 2006)

The wonders of technology


----------



## srothfuss (Nov 17, 2006)

A little bit more portable than a phone book... now if it could just help lower my scores some more


----------



## fitz-uk (Apr 28, 2006)

Whats it like at finding your balls in the rough?


----------



## srothfuss (Nov 17, 2006)

:laugh: I have a hard time with water hazards


----------



## 373 (Jun 9, 2006)

That is just flat out cool!


----------



## srothfuss (Nov 17, 2006)

No Kidding! I mean it's got golf course listing in every area that I frequent (home town, vacation spots, etc..) I mean there has to be more than enough golf courses for me to look into now. 

It would be nice to know if they were private though. But at least I'll know how to get to each one from now on.


----------



## Fore! (Oct 17, 2006)

nice buy


----------

